# 06/06/2004    Owl's Head



## SilentCal (May 10, 2004)

Date:  June 6th

Mountain:  Owl's Head

Trails  Lincoln Woods Trail---> Franconia Brook Trail--> Lincoln Brook Trail--> Owl's Head Path.   (shortening via bushwack to be determined by group)

Difficulty -->Total Miles: 18 (with no bushwhack)   2900 elevation gain with some difficult brook crossings.

Time Leaving: 6:30 am.  Returning hopefully by 5:00 pm.

If you need this peak off your list and the timeframe for you is good, sign on and come aboard.   I've done this peak before and am helping a friend with her 4000 footers.   Sorry only one good view from the top of the Owl's Head slide,  but you can't beat the remoteness!


----------



## MichaelJ (May 10, 2004)

I would, but I'm booked with a friend later in the summer to help her with our 48!

I couldn't get there by 6:30am, anyway...


----------



## MtnMagic (Jun 4, 2004)

Wishing you and Mari a wonderful adventure.
_________________
See you in the mountains!


----------

